# احتاج الي نموذج عقد تركيب مواسيل الشيلر



## mastar (6 يوليو 2018)

السلام عليكم

ارجو ارفاق نمذج لعقد تمديد خطوط المياه المبردة بالمبني دون التوريد 

تحياتي لكم


----------

